# New Updated IOS7 TiVo App



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

TiVo app now plays YouTube, Facebook video to TV or phone

Dave announced an update to the IOS app today... It definitely has a different flatter look than what we were used too and some added features.

As of yet it does not appear to support stream over cellular - but I do like the Facebook and Youtube video integration quite a bit.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

It's ok for an update. Some things are nice to finally get away from the pre iOS7 styles. I hated looking at those old style spinning selectors.....now when you chose things like New or reruns, you see all the options without needing to scroll them.

Some elements feel really out of place. The settings box blends to much with the background and some buttons/elements don't seem to have enough spacing in them.

Overall a pretty decent update.

-Kevin


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Looks nice. Cellular streaming will require an update to the Stream itself so even if the app supports it we'll still have to wait for that to come through.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

For some reason my iPhone had 7 updates waiting that hadn't come through auto-update including the TiVo app...

It's still a little sluggish for my liking, but maybe that's just the nature of the beast with having to pull info off of the DVR... I do like the new design though, it finally feels like it fits with iOS 7.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

Feels about the same level of responsiveness as the old app. Yeah, I wish it buffered more data while it is idle, so when you click on different areas/scroll down it was snappier/smoother, but its not that high up on my personal wishlist. Dont really care about the cosmetic changes.... wish we could get functionality updates instead. Hopefully this is more "preparation" work for new features they're promising


----------



## rhroyse (Sep 10, 2007)

Any early word on how this app update treats those of us who are jailbroken?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Since nobody else mentioned it I presume I'm the only one seeing this - with the App update now whenever I stream a show, captions are permanently turned on regardless of what state the CC toggle button is in. If someone else is having that problem please post here. My guess is I'll probably have to uninstall and re-install to hopefully fix the issue...

EDIT: Uninstalled and reinstalled the App and problem persists. Now I'm not so sure I'm the only one seeing this. I have enabled and used captions before, but the toggle has always worked. This gets annoying in a hurry watching certain shows with no ability to turn off. Great...


----------



## Alf Tanner (Jan 18, 2014)

rhroyse said:


> Any early word on how this app update treats those of us who are jailbroken?


Didn't affect my ipad air or iPhone 5 both on AT&T. I can still watch live tv and stream recorded shows over cellular and didn't get one of those messages about I modified devices either.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

moyekj said:


> Since nobody else mentioned it I presume I'm the only one seeing this - with the App update now whenever I stream a show, captions are permanently turned on regardless of what state the CC toggle button is in. If someone else is having that problem please post here. My guess is I'll probably have to uninstall and re-install to hopefully fix the issue...
> 
> EDIT: Uninstalled and reinstalled the App and problem persists. Now I'm not so sure I'm the only one seeing this. I have enabled and used captions before, but the toggle has always worked. This gets annoying in a hurry watching certain shows with no ability to turn off. Great...


Works for me. iPhone 5/iOS 7.1.1, never jailbroken. TiVo App version: v3.3(732148). Tried it with a program that had been downloaded before the app update, as well as with a live stream. CCs were able to be toggled on and off at will. The live stream was coming from a Roamio Plus with 20.4.1 (Stream version info: 19.1.6-USB6).


----------



## rhroyse (Sep 10, 2007)

Alf Tanner said:


> Didn't affect my ipad air or iPhone 5 both on AT&T. I can still watch live tv and stream recorded shows over cellular and didn't get one of those messages about I modified devices either.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Good to know. I took the leap on my 5s last night, and it seemed to work. But, I use apps to mask the jailbreak so I never know exactly what changes from update to update until I talk to others with a similar config.

Were you able to download shows over cellular before this update? I noticed that option last night and wondered if it was new to this release? What apps do you use to avoid issues? I use TS Protector P and 3G Unrestrictor.

Thanks,

-Rob


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

gonzotek said:


> Works for me. iPhone 5/iOS 7.1.1, never jailbroken. TiVo App version: v3.3(732148). Tried it with a program that had been downloaded before the app update, as well as with a live stream. CCs were able to be toggled on and off at will. The live stream was coming from a Roamio Plus with 20.4.1 (Stream version info: 19.1.6-USB6).


 My iOS device is iPad Air, so perhaps it only affects iPads? Anyone with an iPad or iPad Air have the CC problem?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I didn't notice the CC problem last night and I am only one generation iPad behind the Air...


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Does anyone else have a problem with the todo list? On my iOs devices, it constantly "reboots", going back to the top of the list while I am scrolling down the screen Highly irritating.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

moyekj said:


> My iOS device is iPad Air, so perhaps it only affects iPads? Anyone with an iPad or iPad Air have the CC problem?


I have an iPad air and I'm able to toggle CCs at will. Have you tried rebooting the iPad? I find that if I stop all running apps, then launch one app, then reboot it clears up a lot of issues. Launching that app after you kill them is key. Without that it will relaunch everything after the reboot.


----------



## ort (Jan 5, 2004)

I haven't had a lot of time to put it through the paces, but the look of it is pretty wonky.

It's made up of a weird mix of iOS 7 flat minimalism and TiVo's 3D beveled signature look.

They don't combine elegantly.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah they should have created flat versions of the icons like the folders, delete/KUID, thumbs, etc...

Edit: although iOS itself has a weird mix of flat and shaded stuff so it's not really that out of place.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

ort said:


> I haven't had a lot of time to put it through the paces, but the look of it is pretty wonky. It's made up of a weird mix of iOS 7 flat minimalism and TiVo's 3D beveled signature look. They don't combine elegantly.


 Yeah, kind of like the hodgepodge SD/HD GUI menus on the Tivos!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

HarperVision said:


> Yeah, kind of like the hodgepodge SD/HD GUI menus on the Tivos!


Come on it's not that bad.


----------



## Alf Tanner (Jan 18, 2014)

rhroyse said:


> Good to know. I took the leap on my 5s last night, and it seemed to work. But, I use apps to mask the jailbreak so I never know exactly what changes from update to update until I talk to others with a similar config.
> 
> Were you able to download shows over cellular before this update? I noticed that option last night and wondered if it was new to this release? What apps do you use to avoid issues? I use TS Protector P and 3G Unrestrictor.
> 
> ...


Previously I used xcon, and am currently using the old beta 37 version I think. I use tsprotector p and my3g. The tivo app in my 3g with the direct flag set worked for me previously to download shows over cellular.

My iPad has unlimited data grandfathered from the original iPad 3G, so I use a lot of data when I'm on the road working especially in a lte area


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

When I was on vacation a few weeks ago the wifi in the hotel was so bad that I couldn't even download a show without it stalling. I ended up using my iPhone in teather mode to link my iPad so that I could download stuff. I have never used that much mobile data in my life. Luckily our plan lapsed right in the middle of our trip so we didn't go over our limit.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

moyekj said:


> Since nobody else mentioned it I presume I'm the only one seeing this - with the App update now whenever I stream a show, captions are permanently turned on regardless of what state the CC toggle button is in. If someone else is having that problem please post here. My guess is I'll probably have to uninstall and re-install to hopefully fix the issue...
> 
> EDIT: Uninstalled and reinstalled the App and problem persists. Now I'm not so sure I'm the only one seeing this. I have enabled and used captions before, but the toggle has always worked. This gets annoying in a hurry watching certain shows with no ability to turn off. Great...


While I obviously wouldn't want it *stuck* on, I do wish that CC acted more like a mode.. since it turns off each time you exit a program.. So I have to keep turning it back on (and of course, as we know, it doesn't play most SD programs with CC).

Basically, I want CC to stay on, and of course if the data isn't there, it can't show any captions.. but when they're there, show them.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> I have an iPad air and I'm able to toggle CCs at will. Have you tried rebooting the iPad? I find that if I stop all running apps, then launch one app, then reboot it clears up a lot of issues. Launching that app after you kill them is key. Without that it will relaunch everything after the reboot.


 Thanks for suggestion, but it didn't help. I've tried everything short of a factory reset of my iPad and nothing has fixed it. I've also tried switching to streaming form my series 4 units and same problem there.

So if rebooting the iPad and deleting and reinstalling the App doesn't work, what else can I possibly try?

Is there a way to revert back to older version of an App? This new version adds nothing useful to me at all, so I'll revert back happily if possible.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I did a clear and delete all of the iPad followed by a restore from backup dated May 25 which got me the older version of TiVo app. It's working fine for now. I fear once the app updates it will revert back to having the same problem. I'll have to research if it's possible to prevent app auto updates...

EDIT: Found setting to prevent auto app updates, so I'm going to stick with the older app for now. I don't use the iPad for anything else anyway.


----------



## jfharrison (Dec 31, 2006)

I have the same CC issue. The Tivo Chat guy told me to uninstall, reinstall. Still doesn't work. How does one go about filing a bug report for this app?

I deleted the app, v 3.3 and installed the old v3.2.4 & re-sync'd using iTunes from my laptop (not from the cloud). 

I note that on the older version, the CC button has a 2 position indication for on/off whereas the new version does not have this.

Using an iPad2.

jon


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

jfharrison said:


> I have the same CC issue. The Tivo Chat guy told me to uninstall, reinstall. Still doesn't work. How does one go about filing a bug report for this app?
> 
> I deleted the app, v 3.3 and installed the old v3.2.4 & re-sync'd using iTunes from my laptop (not from the cloud).
> 
> ...


 OK, thanks for posting and kind of glad to hear I'm not the only one that had the issue. I'm just going to stick with the older version for now which works properly for me and I like the look and feel of much better as well.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Does it only happen with certain shows/channels? Or is it happening on everything?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Does it only happen with certain shows/channels? Or is it happening on everything?


 It was happening on everything I tried from at least 4 different channels.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Another poster suffering from the CC always on bug started a thread in Stream forum, so it looks like that bug is pretty widespread:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=517954


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I tested it on my iPad and my wife's iPad Air last night and I couldn't recreate the bug... 

Very interesting.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That is strange. I wonder why it hits some people and not others?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> That is strange. I wonder why it hits some people and not others?


Maybe some Global setting on the iPad itself or a conflict with another app?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Apps on iOS are sandboxed so it's impossible for another app to cause a conflict. Unless the device is jailbroken.

Do either of you have any downloaded shows on your device from before the upgrade? If so do they survive an uninstall and reinstall? Maybe TiVo puts settings in a different place then most apps and it allows them to survive an uninstall?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Do either of you have any downloaded shows on your device from before the upgrade? If so do they survive an uninstall and reinstall? Maybe TiVo puts settings in a different place then most apps and it allows them to survive an uninstall?


No, downloaded shows don't survive uninstall and reinstall. I lost 4 shows that I had downloaded to the iPad. Also note that restore from backup also doesn't restore shows so obviously they are not backed up as part of the App.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah I tried the backup thing a while ago to see if I could get at the video data, but the video data does not get backed up. 

So this can't be a settings thing then. Noting would survive the uninstall/reinstall. So it's either a setting on the iPad itself or something to do with your specific videos. You should try wiping it, then set it up as new and only install the TiVo app and see if the problem persists. If it does then it has to be something with your signal. If not then it's a setting on the iPad.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Yeah I tried the backup thing a while ago to see if I could get at the video data, but the video data does not get backed up.
> 
> So this can't be a settings thing then. Noting would survive the uninstall/reinstall. So it's either a setting on the iPad itself or something to do with your specific videos. You should try wiping it, then set it up as new and only install the TiVo app and see if the problem persists. If it does then it has to be something with your signal. If not then it's a setting on the iPad.


 I'll have to remember to check with my daughters (one has iPad Mini, the other an iPod touch) to see if they have the problem as well. If they do have the problem then that may point to the issue being headend specific. Though the fact the older version of the iOS app doesn't have an issue clearly means it's a iOS app related issue regardless of the cause.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

Just another point - I don't see the CC problem with the new TiVo app. Ipad Mini running 7.1.1


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Are you guys sure you don't have CC enabled globally in iOS? Settings > General > Accessibility > Subtitles & Captioning


----------



## blacknoi (Jan 23, 2006)

For those with the CC bug, do you have any other apps that use closed captions?

I noticed the WWE app / WWE network implements CC's with a different style button and different choices (off/auto/English) and if I leave the closed captions on from THAT app, it impacts the tivo app. 

Go back into the wwe app, turn off CC from there and CC's are now gone/off as they should be. 

It might not be the WWE as the offender, so check other video apps and their closed caption setting. 

One final suggestion is to Go to Settings > General > Accessibility > Subtitles & Captioning. See if it's on there


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

rainwater said:


> Are you guys sure you don't have CC enabled globally in iOS? Settings > General > Accessibility > Subtitles & Captioning


Turning that setting on definitely recreates to behavior...


----------



## jfharrison (Dec 31, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Apps on iOS are sandboxed so it's impossible for another app to cause a conflict. Unless the device is jailbroken.
> 
> Do either of you have any downloaded shows on your device from before the upgrade? If so do they survive an uninstall and reinstall? Maybe TiVo puts settings in a different place then most apps and it allows them to survive an uninstall?


My iPad is not jailbroken. I don't download shows, I view them from Tivo Stream on home network accessing my Premier. I checked several shows. One recorded after upgrade and others are weeks or months older. They all had CC. And that is true after deleting the tivo app and reinstalling that same v3.3

My iPad is iPad2 w/ iOS 7.1.1. Since removing Tivo app v3.3 and restoring the older version using iTunes works that pretty much rules out some kind of global setting issue.

Jon


----------



## jfharrison (Dec 31, 2006)

rainwater said:


> Are you guys sure you don't have CC enabled globally in iOS? Settings > General > Accessibility > Subtitles & Captioning


I thought I had checked that but I guess I didn't drill down far enuf. That setting is (was) on.

That doesn't explain why the older version of the app doesn't show the CC but I suppose the developers could have changed the way they hook into it.

I'll have to try the new app again and see what happens.

Thanks for the exact setting.

jon


----------



## jfharrison (Dec 31, 2006)

OK, v3.3 works correctly now that I've changed the accessibility setting (Thanks, RainWater). In iOS settings it is off and in Tivo App I can toggle it on/off as it would be.

Thanks all for the help
jon


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

You guys should write up a real bug on the Tivo forums about this.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

mattack said:


> You guys should write up a real bug on the Tivo forums about this.


Technically, it is not a bug but it is now respecting the OS level Closed Captioning settings. Perhaps some type of in app tip letting you know may be helpful if it is turned on the first time the app is opened though.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

blacknoi said:


> For those with the CC bug, do you have any other apps that use closed captions? I noticed the WWE app / WWE network implements CC's with a different style button and different choices (off/auto/English) and if I leave the closed captions on from THAT app, it impacts the tivo app. Go back into the wwe app, turn off CC from there and CC's are now gone/off as they should be. It might not be the WWE as the offender, so check other video apps and their closed caption setting. One final suggestion is to Go to Settings > General > Accessibility > Subtitles & Captioning. See if it's on there


 That can't be blacknoi, Dan203 said the apps are "sandwiched"!  I figured it was an app or global setting, and it turns out each could affect that. Good to know!


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

rainwater said:


> Are you guys sure you don't have CC enabled globally in iOS? Settings > General > Accessibility > Subtitles & Captioning


 Mine is off, so that's not it for me. However, it's possible Netflix or Amazon Instant they are turned on, so I'll have to check those.


----------



## jfharrison (Dec 31, 2006)

rainwater said:


> Technically, it is not a bug but it is now respecting the OS level Closed Captioning settings. Perhaps some type of in app tip letting you know may be helpful if it is turned on the first time the app is opened though.


What I find annoying is that with the setting on globally, there is no indication on the CC switch in the Tivo App to alert the user and nothing in the app settings where I first looked to see if there was a setting. And even tho I checked the global accessibility settings, I missed this particular setting.

Even tho it is respecting the OS level it is not telling a user that it won't work unless the global setting is off. And that global setting is a bit obscure, IMO. This is especially troublesome since the CC toggle on earlier Tivo Apps worked with the global setting on. This version of the app is backwards of that condition and toggling it has no effect if the global setting is on.

jon


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Finally figured it out... Went to Netflix and CC was on, so I turned it off. Turning it off in Netflix does work, unlike for TiVo app. Closed Netflix, restarted and started playing a show and again CC was on by default. Scratched my head for a while since Amazon Instant was also behaving similarly, defaulting to on but at least able to turn off.

Finally I remembered installing VLC a couple of weeks back, so decided to remove that app. Then I started Netflix and Amazon Instant and turned off captions on those and closed them. Finally, now with the latest TiVo app installed now captions default to off again and can be toggled on/off.

In summary, it's certainly a TiVo app bug that controls in other apps affect captions. Looks like you have to turn off captions for all your apps in order for TiVo to be off. A pretty serious bug that previous version didn't have...


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

So much for Dan's "sandwich" theory.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It's sandbox, not sandwich.  The sandbox prevents any app from unintentionally affecting the other. However if the TiVo app is actually designed to look at the global setting, or the settings of other apps, then that is a problem with the app itself and not the sandbox.

I wonder if they tried to add the ability to play Netflix and Amazon in the app as well and then had to turn it off because of some issue but forgot to disable the CC hooks?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Haha yeah, I was just busting your stones. I'm clueless when it comes to how apps are made and programmed.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

rainwater said:


> Are you guys sure you don't have CC enabled globally in iOS? Settings > General > Accessibility > Subtitles & Captioning


I had the sticky CC problem again after using Amazon app. It looks like the fix is to toggle this accessibility setting on and the off again to fix. Note that you don't need to exit and restart the TiVo app as part of the fix. Annoying bug for sure, but at least the workaround is pretty easy.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

So is the Amazon app somehow screwing up the global setting?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> So is the Amazon app somehow screwing up the global setting?


Looks like it, but only if I touch captions in the Amazon app. Doesn't matter if I have captions off when I exit and close Amazon app, when I return to TiVo app the CC bug is there.
But whenever I got to settings it shows that it is off, so however Amazon is screwing with the global setting the System Settings screens don't know about it. Plus TiVo seems to be only app that can't toggle the setting once the bug is triggered.


----------



## blacknoi (Jan 23, 2006)

HarperVision said:


> That can't be blacknoi, Dan203 said the apps are "sandwiched"!  I figured it was an app or global setting, and it turns out each could affect that. Good to know!


He is right, but I meant that the WWE app impacts the global closed captioning setting which then trickles down to the TiVo app at a global level.

So technically, we both are correct depending on how you look at it


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I wonder if this version fixes the freezing issue? I've used it the last two nights and both times I got the delete prompt as expected, but I've gotten my hopes up before and been let down after a couple of days so I'll reserve judgment for at least another week.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

It has still been freezing on me. - so I have to say no...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

yeah froze on me last night so no go on that. I wonder what changed? I used a standalone stream for a year and it never froze, then when iOS7 hit it started doing this all the time. I can't believe they have such a major regression like this and still haven't fixed it.


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> Looks nice. Cellular streaming will require an update to the Stream itself so even if the app supports it we'll still have to wait for that to come through.


Streaming on cellular service will be outright awful if its not very good on a strong wifi network

Fix the problems on wifi first.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> yeah froze on me last night so no go on that. I wonder what changed? I used a standalone stream for a year and it never froze, then when iOS7 hit it started doing this all the time. I can't believe they have such a major regression like this and still haven't fixed it.


 Yes, long overdue fixing it. However, I assume you're aware of the workaround to use downloads instead right (assuming CCI doesn't prevent it)?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm talking about in home. Downloads aren't very convenient for in home because you have to wait for enough to download to skip commercials. I'd much rather them just look at their old code and figure out what they broke.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> I'm talking about in home. Downloads aren't very convenient for in home because you have to wait for enough to download to skip commercials. I'd much rather them just look at their old code and figure out what they broke.


 In home download speeds have improved quite significantly lately as posted in my More detailed HLS statistics thread. Highest quality download of a 1 hour HD show took ~ 22 minutes in my test. This means you can start a download and start watching it after a minute or so and be able to skip all commercials without being interrupted. Not only does this avoid the "freeze" issue, but the trick play functionality has no lag at all compared to streaming mode, so it's a better experience overall.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Well it's good they improved speeds. I remember running a test right after OOH was released and in home speeds dropped significantly. Sounds like they got them back to where they were.

For me the freeze usually happens after I fall asleep so my only complaint is that it keeps my iPad awake. I've got into the habit of using the clock app with a "stop playing" time to get around that. But occasionally I forget. And even when I don't I can tell if it froze or not by the way the app behaves when I wake it back up. (if it freezes it'll have an error and if it finishes it'll have a delete prompt)


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Do you guys mean the app itself freezes uncontrollably?

What I've noticed is that the video seems to freeze sometimes *if* I try to continue the download after a failed download. Not always, not reproducibly..

But I can still exit out of playback of the ep.

I keep meaning to try to gather some useful info and write up a bug on their forums.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Noticed this release includes:
*iOS 7 "swipe-to-go-back" gesture support
*scroll position persistence (scroll down X items in list, drill into show, go back, and scroll position is now maintained)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

mattack said:


> Do you guys mean the app itself freezes uncontrollably?
> 
> What I've noticed is that the video seems to freeze sometimes *if* I try to continue the download after a failed download. Not always, not reproducibly..
> 
> ...


I'm talking about the issue where the video itself will freeze when watching a stream.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

OK. I don't see it while streaming, but only because I don't actually stream (much).. I download, so I can skip through commercials (or even, heck, skip back 8 seconds) much more responsively.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

mattack said:


> OK. I don't see it while streaming, but only because I don't actually stream (much).. I download, so I can skip through commercials (or even, heck, skip back 8 seconds) much more responsively.


 Yes, downloads are the workaround to the freeze problem - freezes don't happen for downloads for some reason. As I said above, I prefer downloads anyway because trick play is more responsive compared to streaming as well as avoiding the freeze issue.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Not directly related to the iOS7 update, but is there any particular reason (streaming hardware limitation, codec, etc) streaming quality in the home isn't a bit sharper than it currently is? 

I'm not complaining - it's perfectly usable as it currently exists. But when comparing a clip of the Tonight Show between the YouTube app and the TiVo app, the YouTube app definitely wins.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

mrizzo80 said:


> Not directly related to the iOS7 update, but is there any particular reason (streaming hardware limitation, codec, etc) streaming quality in the home isn't a bit sharper than it currently is?
> 
> I'm not complaining - it's perfectly usable as it currently exists. But when comparing a clip of the Tonight Show between the YouTube app and the TiVo app, the YouTube app definitely wins.


Because we're basically running version 1.1 of the streaming functionality. It came out, there were a few bug fixes, and that's about it. There have essentially been no feature/functionality improvements. I've got 10mbit+ upstream, I'd love to be able to up the quality, and there's no reason that downloading couldnt be much higher quality.

but.... All out of the house functionality currently goes through a tivo proxy connection, which inhibits bandwidth... they have been promising to open that up... fingers crossed for the upcoming update!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

moyekj said:


> Yes, downloads are the workaround to the freeze problem - freezes don't happen for downloads for some reason. As I said above, I prefer downloads anyway because trick play is more responsive compared to streaming as well as avoiding the freeze issue.


Actually, as I said, I do have freezing in downloads _if_ the download failed and I had to restart it.. which seems to happen fairly frequently for me nowadays. When I originally got my (separate) Tivo Stream, I didn't have any of the problems some people here were talking about.

But I have since switched to a Roamio Pro with its built in stream functionality... and there have been software upgrades since then.. and I run into these kinds of issues. I have semi-seriously thought about putting my separate Stream back online to see if it worked any different in practice than the built in one.. (I suspect it wouldn't.)


----------



## berkshires (Feb 22, 2007)

Is this an iOS7 only version? If so I apologize. I'm using the current iOS6 version...

Has anyone found that they lose free space deleting shows on a Premiere using this app? Ie. the shows are removed from NP list but the space doesn't actually free up, so at less than 100% usage the TiVo is full?

Since I stopped deleting shows with the iOS app, I have not lost additional space, but I currently max out at 82%


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I don't think it's iOS7 only.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I used to not having any problems watching downloaded shows on my iPad 2. Since updating the app has a tendency to crash when left or right swiping to instant replay or skip ahead. This is with iOS 7.1.1.


----------



## bruiz (Dec 10, 2008)

Anyone notice TiVo App v3.3.1 released today (23-July-2014)?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Just lists the updates as - Bug fixes


----------



## dbattaglia001 (Feb 9, 2003)

bradleys said:


> Just lists the updates as - Bug fixes


there are a lot of bugs, especially when downloading a show while it's still recording or going from one wifi network to another and resuming downloads, so here's to hoping that generic bug fix will actually be a big improvement!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

One thing I noticed that I THINK was fixed, was that I think it now remembers that you want CC on.. I don't remember if I checked going back out to now playing, or just hitting done and starting again on the same show..


----------



## ShoutingMan (Jan 6, 2008)

Downloading shows to my iPad seems to be getting better, but still can't be trusted. The speeds are maybe a bit better, but I'm not sure. I downloaded 24 S8 this weekend, and of the 11 episodes, 9 downloaded without issue. One had to be resumed onced. And another errored out about ten times, and had to be deleted and restarted.

Is there a bug reporting system at Tivo.com? The download system has been so buggy for so long, I keep meaning to look for a way to add my voice to any feedback they get to fix it.

It's a killer feature for me; but I wish it worked without constant babysitting.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I'm not sure if this was a fluke or something, but I downloaded a bunch of FOX shows from my Roamio Pro to my iPad 2 and tried to watch them. Periodically the screen would go completely black for a short while and come back. It did this a few times and eventually I stopped watching. 

The shows on my Roamio Pro played back fine.


----------



## dbattaglia001 (Feb 9, 2003)

Has anyone had issues with connecting a device via TiVo iPhone app and iPad following the latest version of the app? I have a Roamio Pro and Premiere XL. 

On my iPhone, when I launch app, and choose my Roamio DVR, I cannot see or access shows as I get message "Roamio does not appear to be connected to the internet." Same issue with my girlfriends iPhone as well. If I toggle to my Premiere, I see everything, I can stream and download. 

This has got to be some type of bug, happened for first time the same day I downloaded the update of tivo app. There isn't a separate Stream, it's housed inside of Roamio. So if I can stream my Premiere shows, obviously my Roamio is connected to the internet as well. When on my home wifi, it works without fail. 

This has happened a few times already, seems like a reboot of unit can get it working again, but that fix doesn't do one any good when no one is at home.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

It's working with my Roamio Pro and iPhone 5S. 

Since it's working on your iPad I would suspect something on your iPhone. 

Try logging out of the app on your iPhone and logging back in. If that doesn't work, try uninstalling and reinstalling the app.


----------



## dbattaglia001 (Feb 9, 2003)

Thanks for the thoughts but relogging in, delete and reinstalling app, etc do not change the situation. Same issue on my ipad too ( I misspoke earlier). 

Hopefully it's software related and not a sign of my hardware failing. Hoping to find others with same issue.


----------



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

Has anyone tried this app internationally? Would it work? Do they really mean it when they say you can be anywhere in the world?


----------



## dbattaglia001 (Feb 9, 2003)

siratfus said:


> Has anyone tried this app internationally? Would it work? Do they really mean it when they say you can be anywhere in the world?


It should work, dependent upon you having a satisfactory internet connection in the foreign country.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

siratfus said:


> Has anyone tried this app internationally? Would it work? Do they really mean it when they say you can be anywhere in the world?


 Yes.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9997954#post9997954


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

dbattaglia001 said:


> Has anyone had issues with connecting a device via TiVo iPhone app and iPad following the latest version of the app? I have a Roamio Pro and Premiere XL.
> 
> On my iPhone, when I launch app, and choose my Roamio DVR, I cannot see or access shows as I get message "Roamio does not appear to be connected to the internet." Same issue with my girlfriends iPhone as well. If I toggle to my Premiere, I see everything, I can stream and download.
> 
> ...


We saw the same problem a few weeks ago. We couldn't access the playlist on one of our Roamios remotely from the iOS app, but could from the TiVo website.

In our case it turned out to be the Roamio - rebooting the DVR solved the problem.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

ShoutingMan said:


> Is there a bug reporting system at Tivo.com? The download system has been so buggy for so long, I keep meaning to look for a way to add my voice to any feedback they get to fix it.


The closest thing to a bug reporting system is to start a thread at forums.tivo.com.

I created a thread here to keep track of the ones I've written up:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=512005

I suggest others add onto that thread too. (I should go back and add on the original thread that a few of the issues have gone away, at least for me..)


----------



## epstewart (Mar 1, 2003)

moyekj said:


> I had the sticky CC problem again after using Amazon app. It looks like the fix is to toggle this accessibility setting on and the off again to fix. Note that you don't need to exit and restart the TiVo app as part of the fix. Annoying bug for sure, but at least the workaround is pretty easy.


I also have the sticky CC problem in the TiVo app using iOS 7.1.2 on my iPad 2. I can't seem to find the magic combination that allows me to toggle the global setting off and then toggle the TiVo app setting on and off at will. I have already turned CC off in the Netflix app and in the Amazon app. No help. The TiVo app still won't let me fool with its CC setting. Kevin, can you give me a procedure that will work. Thanks.

P.S. I find that in some cases the global setting seems to pop back on after I have turned it off. This sometimes seems to happen if I reboot the iPad or if I force-quit the Settings app. I don't actually know the exact sequence of actions that definitely produces this result, but I have seen it happen more than once. Very frustrating. It makes me think the root of the problem must be in iOS itself ...

EDIT: I now find that force-quitting the Settings app reliably causes the global *General: Accessibility: Closed Captions + SDH* setting to pop back on. Maybe some app that I can't identify has CC set to on, and the global setting picks that up when I return to it after force-quitting the Settings app?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I haven't used the Amazon app since having the sticky CC problem and haven't had the issue again either. So there was something about Amazon app causing the problem. Since then the Amazon app has updated at least once, but I haven't yet run it to see if the problem is still present.


----------



## epstewart (Mar 1, 2003)

moyekj said:


> I haven't used the Amazon app since having the sticky CC problem and haven't had the issue again either. So there was something about Amazon app causing the problem. Since then the Amazon app has updated at least once, but I haven't yet run it to see if the problem is still present.


Kevin,

My Amazon app actually has CC switched off, and it stays off. Netflix: CC keeps reverting to on, possibly because the global accessibility setting likewise constantly reverts to on after I force-quit Settings or reboot my iPad. I have yet to find any sequence of actions that will cause the TiVo app to let me turn off CC, ever. You seem to have found such a magic procedure. Can you recollect what it was? Thanks.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

epstewart said:


> Kevin,
> You seem to have found such a magic procedure. Can you recollect what it was? Thanks.


 There wasn't any magic for me, it's simply toggling the global setting on, then back off again. i.e.
Make sure any video applications are all the way closed.
For this toggle:
Settings-General-Accessibility-Subtitles & Captioning-Closed Captions + SDH
If it's off, toggle on, then off again.
If it's on, toggle off, on, off.


----------



## epstewart (Mar 1, 2003)

moyekj said:


> There wasn't any magic for me, it's simply toggling the global setting on, then back off again. i.e.
> Make sure any video applications are all the way closed.
> For this toggle:
> Settings-General-Accessibility-Subtitles & Captioning-Closed Captions + SDH
> ...


I had no luck with that. I closed the TiVo app and every single other app, and not just the video apps, either, by repeatedly using the well-known upward swipe technique after pressing the Home button twice. Then I went to *Settings: Accessibility: Closed Captions + SDH* and found the switch was at that time off. So I toggled it on and then off again. Then I opened a video stream in the TiVo app but was still not permitted to turn off CC. I next repeated the whole procedure after rebooting the iPad. The only difference was that this time the global CC setting had magically turned itself back on again. So I toggled it off, on, and off again. But the TiVo app still would not give me permission to turn off CC. Maybe the fact that, post-reboot, the global setting springs back to on is a clue? Anyway, now I'm totally at a loss ...


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

any one have the old version of the tivo app? I'd love to be able to download something before versin 3.4 as my jailbroken ipad no longer streams


----------



## PaulS (Sep 16, 2002)

moyekj said:


> Looks like it, but only if I touch captions in the Amazon app. Doesn't matter if I have captions off when I exit and close Amazon app, when I return to TiVo app the CC bug is there.
> But whenever I got to settings it shows that it is off, so however Amazon is screwing with the global setting the System Settings screens don't know about it. Plus TiVo seems to be only app that can't toggle the setting once the bug is triggered.


I also had the "CC always on" issue when streaming from my standalone Stream. Toggling CC during playback didn't resolve the issue. Removing my installation of VLC from my iPhone also didn't resolve the issue. My system wide setting for Closed Captioning in Settings was off. I toggled it (off->on->off), and now its FIXED. No more CC during playback!

One additional side benefit is that I had notice in-home streaming playback had been blurry when the CC was happening. Now, with CC off, playback is back to being nice and crisp and clear. Double win! Thanks guys!


----------



## gregt911 (Sep 21, 2015)

ipad app was fine until i just upgraded to ios9

accessibility is turned off in ios and the cc button on the tivo app is off. toggling has no effect

i have no other video services installed (other than ipad std apps). 

i've toggled ios accessibility, restarted the ipad, reset settings on the ipad, uninstalled and reinstalled the tivo app. closed captioning will not turn off when viewing 'my shows' from our tivo roamio plus.

new to forums, how do we know if tivo has acknowledged this as a bug so we can stop fiddling around until they come up with a root cause solution?

tia


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

FWIW I haven't yet seen the CC always on bug with iOS 9 and latest TiVo app, so I don't thing it's a universal problem.

P.S. This is NOT a TiVo run forum, so if you're looking for TiVo official acknowledgment of anything it's not going to be here.


----------



## epstewart (Mar 1, 2003)

moyekj said:


> FWIW I haven't yet seen the CC always on bug with iOS 9 and latest TiVo app, so I don't thing it's a universal problem.
> 
> P.S. This is NOT a TiVo run forum, so if you're looking for TiVo official acknowledgment of anything it's not going to be here.


On my iPad running iOS 9 I do see the CC always on bug with latest TiVo app. If I turn off the CC + SDH option in accessibility, the TiVo app does let me switch off the CC button ... But the captions still appear!


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

epstewart said:


> On my iPad running iOS 9 I do see the CC always on bug with latest TiVo app. If I turn off the CC + SDH option in accessibility, the TiVo app does let me switch off the CC button ... But the captions still appear!


I had the same problem with CC displaying no matter if the CC button was on or off. I'm not sure which of the following fixed it, but I did the following:


Opened Amazon app and played a video and toggled CC on and off.
Opened Netflix app and played a video and toggled CC on and off.

After doing that, the CC toggle in the TiVo app worked correctly.


----------



## epstewart (Mar 1, 2003)

morac said:


> I had the same problem with CC displaying no matter if the CC button was on or off. I'm not sure which of the following fixed it, but I did the following:
> 
> 
> Opened Amazon app and played a video and toggled CC on and off.
> ...


Yes! That worked! I should mention that before manipulating the Amazon and Netflix apps in that way, I made sure Closed Captions + SDH was off in Settings: General: Accessibility. Once I did all that, the CC toggle in the TiVo app worked fine!


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

So it's basically the same old problem, since back when I actually used Amazon and Netflix on my iPad I had same issues as outlined further back in this thread. Now I don't use Amazon or Netflix anymore on the iPad. Still think it's a TiVo iOS app bug, but one of those obscure ones that will never get fixed.


----------



## matneh (Jul 16, 2005)

morac said:


> I had the same problem with CC displaying no matter if the CC button was on or off. I'm not sure which of the following fixed it, but I did the following:
> 
> 
> Opened Amazon app and played a video and toggled CC on and off.
> ...


Wow, I never would have thought of this. I had the Amazon app installed but not the Netflix app.

1) Toggled the CC setting in Settings: TiVo app stuck on captions
2) Toggled the CC setting in Amazon App: TiVo app stuck on captions
3) Installed, logged in, and then toggled the CC setting in Netflix App: TiVo app captions finally gone.

Weird!!! But thanks!!!


----------



## jfharrison (Dec 31, 2006)

My cc is still permanently active. iPad 2 iOS 9.0.2, Tivo 3.6.1
My closed caption settings is off, I've slid it on/off/on/off several times. I just did a hard reset, it remains off and the Tivo stream still shows captions.

I don't have and never used Amazon app or Netflix. So that solution does not seem to be an option for me.

Where & how can this be reported to Tivo?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

jfharrison said:


> I don't have and never used Amazon app or Netflix. So that solution does not seem to be an option for me.
> 
> Where & how can this be reported to Tivo?


Call support and open a case.

Also to get around this try installing Amazon or Netflix and toggling the setting without having an account. I'm guessing their might be another app on your tablet that has close caption settings?

Scott


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I just ran into the stuck CC problem on my iPhone 6 Plus for the first time (after upgrading to iOS 9.0.2) last night. Using the Amazon toggle trick hasn't worked, the captions are still stuck on.


----------



## jfharrison (Dec 31, 2006)

HerronScott said:


> I'm guessing their might be another app on your tablet that has close caption settings?
> Scott


A reasonable assumption. I previously looked high & low for such an app but it does not seem to exist. There is a Video app that is referenced in older posts but that app does not have the settings that were mentioned in the older posts. The only other thing I can think of is the ABC News app and I removed it a very long time ago.

I don't watch stuff often on my iPad so I can't be sure when this showed up, either after iOS 9 or recent Tivo app update.


----------



## jfharrison (Dec 31, 2006)

I contacted Tivo support. Their reply:

Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. I would be glad to help you with closed captioning. 

Closed captioning being stuck on is an issue Apple is aware of and working on. Once they have that fix we will work on sending that out with them.


----------



## hlx (Oct 4, 2008)

Workaround that worked for me was to turn off automatic close captions in the apple video app.


----------



## mpnret (Dec 4, 2012)

hlx said:


> Workaround that worked for me was to turn off automatic close captions in the apple video app.


I tried a lot of previous suggestions without any luck but finally this one worked for me. I clicked on the default videos app on the ipad and there was nothing there to play. I had to download a free tv show from the itunes store to get to the CC setting. Once set to off in this app it was also off in the TiVo app.
I previously tried the xfinity to go app which was the only other video app on my ipad. That app would toggle on and off the CC option without any problem but it had no effect on the TiVo app. This looks like a TiVo app issue to me.


----------



## fobia79 (Jun 17, 2010)

hlx said:


> Workaround that worked for me was to turn off automatic close captions in the apple video app.


Thanks. This worked for me.


----------



## jfharrison (Dec 31, 2006)

mpnret said:


> I tried a lot of previous suggestions without any luck but finally this one worked for me. I clicked on the default videos app on the ipad and there was nothing there to play. I had to download a free tv show from the itunes store to get to the CC setting. Once set to off in this app it was also off in the TiVo app.


Thanks, I've never used the video app and like you it was blank. After downloading a free tv show I did as you described and all is good now.

It's a real shame Apple didn't put this control in the settings rather than the app.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

mpnret said:


> I had to download a free tv show from the itunes store to get to the CC setting. Once set to off in this app it was also off in the TiVo app.


Thank you! I had tried the other workarounds too but downloading a free show so I could turn off the captions in the Videos app finally worked.


----------



## unclemark (Oct 28, 2015)

Thank you, thank you, thank you. That was driving me absolutely crazy. I reset my iPad and it was still happening. Sorry TiVo! Sometimes unclemark gets a little crazy.


----------

